# Can't see post number on mobile phone



## Englishmypassion

Hi there,
I can't see the post number in a thread while using the WR forum on my mobile phone. So if somebody says "See post # 17", I have to count the numbers of posts scrolling up.
Is there a solution to it?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Ghabi

Hi. Perhaps it has to do with the particular mobile model one is using? I can see the post numbers on my mobile all right.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Oh , I think then I need to either consult an optometrist or replace my sucky mobile phone with a good one, the latter option being costlier and more unaffordable.
Thank you for making it clear.


----------



## Drake15

No, @Englishmypassion, it's not a problem of your mobile. Don't worry, don't change it! 
The forum automatically hides the post number and the username (the one beside the date of the message) when your device is less than 480px wide (it also works if you're on a PC and resize your browser window to make it smaller):
[CODE]@media (max-width:480px) {
<... some code here...>
.Responsive .message .postNumber,
.Responsive .message .authorEnd { display:none }[/CODE]

I don't know why it hides that data, perhaps to avoid linebreaks that would make the layout look ugly. 

*Edit*

Okay, so I took some captures so you can see why. On the left, before hiding that info; on the right, with the info hidden. It looks much prettier and aligned. The signature is also hidden.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Oh, thank you very much, Drake.


----------



## mkellogg

That post number doesn't take up too much space. I've added it into the mobile view so you can refer to it now.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Thank you very much, sir Mike. You have been really nice and helpful. I am highly obliged to you for this kind favour. I can see it now.


----------



## mkellogg

I am sure that it will help quite a few people, so I'm happy to do it.


----------



## Englishmypassion

mkellogg said:


> I am sure that it will help quite a few people, so I'm happy to do it.



Kudos to you, sir!


----------



## cherine

Thank you, Englishmypassion, for reporting this  And thank you, Mike for fixing it. 

There's another similar thing, and I hope it's equally easy to fix: The "Top" button doesn't show, on mobile, at the bottom of each page like it does on PC. It saves a lot of scrolling back to the top of the page. If it's hard to fix, no problem. My workaround is to click on the forum's name at the bottom of the page, which takes me back to the forum page instead of the top of the thread's page, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## mkellogg

Cherine, adding the Top link there was a great idea.  I just added it.  It is more important on a phone than on a computer.


----------



## cherine

mkellogg said:


> Cherine, adding the Top link there was a great idea.


Thanks, Mike.
Unfortunately it still doesn't show on my phone. Don't know if it's the screen size (4.5") or the OS (Windows phone 8.1). If it's too much trouble, then never mind.


----------



## mkellogg

I accidentally just enabled it in the "fast-loading" style that I was testing.  It should be in the normal "WR Style" now.


----------



## cherine

It is. Thanks!


----------

